# Beckhoff Profibus DP Karten



## SPS Man (26 April 2011)

Hallo 

ich habe noch 2 neue Beckhoff Profibus DP Karten für einen PC liegen. Pro Karte hätte ich gerne 175€ und für beide 300€.

Gruß SPS Man


----------



## sputterfreund (27 April 2011)

*Interesse*

Hallo SPS Man,

welche Karten sind es genau? Die Treiber sind mit dabei?

Gruß

sputterfreund


----------



## SPS Man (27 April 2011)

Hallo

muss ich mal gucken was es für genaue Karten sind. Aber denke es sind die FC 3102. Treiber habe ich nicht also keine CD. Aber könnte sicherlich einen auftreiben.

Gruß SPS Man


----------

